# Yet another clunk



## tano (Oct 6, 2005)

Forgive me... I have searched... and I can't quite find what I would consider to be exactly what I am experiencing.

When I make a sharp right turn, at an incline (Example: Every single time I turn right into a driveway.... not left!.... just right) I here a distinct thunk or clunk or whatever from the right rear ( I think it's the right but I know it's the rear) of my car. 

The dealer claims to not hear it (which is infuriating because it's both loud and consistent) and so I am left with the question of what to do about it. 

I would appreciate any insight that anyone might have. 

Thanks.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Sway Bar Link Bushings! They are bad from build, very bad setup. There should be a small joint there but they just put bushings. I first tightend mine caz Dealer cant hear anything ever. I have aftermarket ones on order now hope that helps.:cheers


----------



## tano (Oct 6, 2005)

So.... you've got the same thing? Same side? Is it potentially a serious issue or is it just the annyance of the noise? 

Let me know if the aftermarket product resolves!

Thanks.


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

My control links did the same thing. Working on getting a complete setup from Pedders now. Factory front suspensions on these cars leave alot to be desired.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

There is no fix for this setup, the bushings rotate every time strut turns. I dont know why they didnt put small joint like on other end and on most cars and vans. May be a performance thing just looks cheap to me. I will post about bushings they were backordred. I ordred drag bags same time and one of thoes leaks :willy:


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Ditto...same problem here.......Gm tech support...where are you ?????


----------

